# King cobra



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

i picked up two king cobras this week here is a pic of one of them, they can be very hard to keep and alot of them seem to die at a young age.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice kings, how are they feeding i heard they can be a pain to get on rodents


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

All right, I'm intrigued by the fact that someone on a site I'm on has them...what type of safety precautions do you have to take with those guys?


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

they can be very hard to keep and getting them on rodents is not easy, right now they are eating house geckos.

chilDawg i take the same percautions with them as i do with my my other cobras or any of my over venomous snakes


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

jparker1167 said:


> they can be very hard to keep and getting them on rodents is not easy, right now they are eating house geckos.
> 
> chilDawg i take the same percautions with them as i do with my my other cobras or any of my over venomous snakes


And what might those percautions be ? That thing looks awsome man


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

the percautions are things like using snake hooks, restraining tubes and other things to make sure ya dont take a bite.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Don't show it to Macho Man Randy Savage , that's all I'm saying lmao


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

whoaaaaa, where'd you get that? and may i ask list price?

have you got it to eat rodents? hot pickup btw lol


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

i got them at the last hamburg pa reptile show and they where $350 each,


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

How they doing now? Any updated pics?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

********updates***************

friggin cool is this your fist poisonous snake you have keep dude?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

cueball said:


> ********updates***************
> 
> friggin cool is this your fist poisonous snake you have keep dude?


Here is a link to the other snakes he keeps Click Me


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

no they are not my first venomous snakes, cobras are not really good first venomous.


----------

